# the beast anabolic activator



## CreaKid13 (Feb 29, 2004)

hey i might try this new stuff called the beast anabolic activator, i wanted to know if anyone here has had any experience, or knows of anyone who had tried it and tell me if its any good, thanks!


----------



## QuestionGuy (Feb 29, 2004)

are you tupid or something kid ???????????? u r 13, and i saw ur pics (which look good for a skinny 13 yrs old kid) wtf u gona do with anabolic activator, you are full of that shit, ur pubic hair just recently started growin man,  go eat some chiken man, you are gona get urself in trouble with that shit man, god damn, wtf is ur problem, someone slap some sence into him here !!!!!


----------



## QuestionGuy (Feb 29, 2004)

not tupid, i mean stupid!!!!!!!!! lol
dont get me wrong here man, i dont eman to be an ass but you are just a little boy, a skinney little boy. At ur age you shouldnt even use anything except good old carbs and protein and of courcse liftin man, geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeezzzzzzzzzz....


----------



## Arnold (Feb 29, 2004)

If you're really that young your main focus should be eating correctly, not magic supplements like beast activator or whatever it's called.

You would be better off spending your money on protein.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Feb 29, 2004)

pus you probobly saw that shit at GNC huh???? what the hell are they doing talking to kids about that shit anyway, stupid fuckers would sell their mothers if they could, im sorry man i just dont want to see you fuck up so young


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Mar 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by QuestionGuy *_
> pus you probobly saw that shit at GNC huh???? what the hell are they doing talking to kids about that shit anyway, stupid fuckers would sell their mothers if they could, im sorry man i just dont want to see you fuck up so young



probably not the way i would have said it yet QG's heart is in the right place.  

the name "anabolic activator" is just that.  a name.  the product doesn't do that at all.  train well, not more.  take rest days.  eat well.  don't spend hours and hours in the gym.  enjoy other things.  

anabolic activators have come and gone although a few still exist to snag  the young and the wishful thinkers.


----------



## CreaKid13 (Mar 1, 2004)

dude im almost 16, and ive been takin creatine plus for a while..and im not a skinny kid.  well sum1 just please tell me about it instead of bein a dick and given me reasons not to take it.


----------



## CreaKid13 (Mar 1, 2004)

wtf are you talkin about..you have not seen my pics..and im probobly stronger then you pal so lay off with the whole "just a kid" aditude..thankz.


----------



## Vieope (Mar 1, 2004)

_If you are 16. 
No steroids or PHs for you.
Diet and supplement until you trained a lot and achieved 25 years old. After that, you may think about that.
I know now that "the beast anabolic activator" is just a name but I am pretty sure you were thinking the opposite. I saw your signature.
_


----------



## plouffe (Mar 1, 2004)

It's an all herbal " Anabolic Activator " - I guess the idea is to keep your test levels up. Will it work? Maybe. Is it worth it? Not at all. I've tried it before ( Free samples ) - It tastes horrible. And it's really not worth it dude. I guarentee that you'll get better gains if you bought some whey protein, and some other vitamins. Maybe get some vitamin E + C. There extremly important. Also as soon as you get you diet in tune you'll be absolutly amazed about the gains you'll get. Trust me. Goodluck man.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Mar 1, 2004)

alrigh alright, i confused you for that MuscleKid, my bad i addmit it, still man, i know it is frustraiting build muscle but....ahh you know what?  im to lazy to write you shit you already know, go ahead do whatever you want, beats me


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Mar 1, 2004)

take it, it's the best anabolic activator ever!!  of all the anabolic activators out there, this one exceeds all others by a country mile.  it 'works' 67 times better than all the other anabolic activators combined.  

what more is there to say.


----------



## brodus (Mar 1, 2004)

Here's an anabolic activator that costs nothing:

More sleep.
Change of focus and goals.

You want to big big over the long haul, dude.  You want big self-esteem, too.  You don't want anything to f with your growth at this critical stage.  Believe me, I was the skinniest person I knew for years, all through my early 20's.  I was a competetive distance runner, and my metabolism was like a nuclear furnace.  I wanted so badly to be "huge," and had my parents and coaches not been all over my ass, I certainly would have experimented with stuff that kids my age were using to get big.

Guess what--I just had my 10-year high school reunion.  The "buff dudes" from back then are fat and seem small to me now.  Now I've built mass up to 200 at 6', all natural, and I feel great about myself, and I didn't stunt my growth at all, and I have all of my hair, etc. etc.

I know no one likes to hear it when you're 16 and full of test and all the emotions you have at that time, but slow and steady wins the race, dude.  I promise.  Good luck.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Mar 1, 2004)

he wont listen to you anyway, and marcus-maximus what the hell u doin telling him to take it, not everything that works for you works for everyone


----------



## brodus (Mar 1, 2004)

I know...I remember what it's like to be 16...although you filter through others comments, you ultimately don't "listen" to anyone...or at least that's what you think!

Closing your growth plates is scary shit, as is shrinking your nads to nothing before they're developed, or waking up bald at 18.  Just want to make sure he knows this, and that there are better routes to take at 16.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 1, 2004)

If your 16, the only things you really need to take are Protein, Creatine (if you want), and a good multi vitamin. Oh ya, and probably some Oxy.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Mar 1, 2004)

protein and multis is all he need, i really know ho he feels right now, he wants to be big and scary so he can kick everyones assa at HS so he wants to just get big overnight, i doesnt work like that tho. u can fuck urself up really bad and spend all ur money on shit that doesnt work man, good luck man im not trying to put you down or anything but im just trying to help you in here, its really not a vise idea to do take something like that at ur age, which probobly doesnt work anyway.........


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by QuestionGuy *_
> he wont listen to you anyway, and marcus-maximus what the hell u doin telling him to take it, not everything that works for you works for everyone



my statement was to be taken ironically, meaning that it is the opposite of what i was meaning.  my first comment to his question was to tell him to avoid these things, yet his response to my and all others similar comments was to call us 'dicks'.  he clearly wants to take the product and doesn't want to hear anything but that.  

Irony and facetiousness is often lost on some people-especially with the written word, on the internet, if a person doesn't use the emoticons to clearly point it out to the reader.  but as the comic book guy so cleverly pointed out : " there is no emoticon for what i am feeling!"  

there is a saying about youth, their lack of experience and failure to accommodate learning from the experience of others, as well as their sexual energy.  it's a tryptich of a sort. 

or as the karate guy of the simpsons so aptly phrased it;

"ahh the impetuousness of youth!"

so to the 16 year old-  :

so,  go ahead, take it.  your money fits as well in the store owners pocket as it does your own.


----------



## CreaKid13 (Mar 2, 2004)

ok i decided not to take the beast, but im getting this stuff called 1-ad..its a testosterone i guess and my mom says its pretty cool. anyway yeah i am 16, and i could take steroids right now if i wanted to.. i dont need to wait till im 25 for whatever your talkin about dude you dont even know me.  ill say im very strong for a 16 year old, i put up 235 the other day and thats more then most ppl i know alot older then me..dude ill have 300 by next year.  so maybe you shouldnt tell sum1 what to do just cause there younger, i have alot of experience and i am strong so i think that makes up for my age, i also am in an environment with alot of good body builders..my brother josh is 1 year older then me and he benches 395..but he also took androl for a while, i guess us iowa farm boys are just bread strong.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Mar 2, 2004)

karate guy was correct.


----------



## Vieope (Mar 2, 2004)

_ You can´t take 1-ad either. I am sorry but you can´t.  You are too young. I know that you don´t like to hear this but you can´t play with PHs or anabolics.  _


----------



## CreaKid13 (Mar 2, 2004)

lol..dude ok thats fine but im going to get sum on friday cuz i want to be in the 300 club by the end of this school year.


----------



## Vieope (Mar 2, 2004)

_ Somebody help me to convince him otherwise ? _


----------



## PreMier (Mar 2, 2004)

Its people like you, that are going to fuck up, and get PH's banned for the rest of us.  Use them responsibly, and by being 16 and using them, you are not being responsible.


----------



## CreaKid13 (Mar 2, 2004)

well give me a reason to belive what you say, and then give me good reasons and i will listen to you, ok? thats what i post for, try not to be all bossy and try to give me sum reasons for ur words.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 2, 2004)

Your 16.  Your growth plates havent even sealed off yet(your still growing)  Taking a test supplement while your growth plates are still active, can cause them to stop pre-maturely.  Meaning you will only weaken yourself in the long run.


----------



## Vieope (Mar 2, 2004)

_ This looking in the best way possible. _


----------



## Kibull (Mar 2, 2004)

CreaKid13,  yes you are strong for a 16 year old.  In addition, you are still making gains, naturally.  This is all the more reason to stay natural, at least for now.  With your fiesty attitude (which can be good in this world), and apparantly good genetics, you will continue to grow stronger naturally.  Use your aggression to your benefit,  take it out on some wieghts, but do it naturally.  In the long run, you will be stronger and healthier if you wait until your at least in your mid 20's.  Don't take the adice these guys are giving you so seriously, they are only trying to help you.  There is no reason why you couldn't get 300 naturally.  Maybe not this year, but I I'm sure you could before your 18 - that is realistic for you and the healthy choice. Don't do something you will regret later in life.


----------



## instant (Mar 2, 2004)

I like how he said his brother took androl and then immediatly followed by I guess us iowa farm boys are just bread strong...

nice.


----------



## CreaKid13 (Mar 2, 2004)

i was talkin about myself dude..my brother got to 300 naturally and hes been takin androl for a little bit and now hes at 395


----------



## willus72 (Mar 2, 2004)

so for the rest of your life your gonna know that your brother got to 300 naturally and you NEEDED something.  if you really want to be a tough guy show him up and put up 315 naturally. THEN if you still think you need something give it a shot.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CreaKid13 *_
> well give me a reason to belive what you say, and then give me good reasons and i will listen to you, ok? thats what i post for, try not to be all bossy and try to give me sum reasons for ur words.


Hey man if you won't listen to the OG's then listen to someone who is 16.  Look man, I'd like to run for 1,500 yards next year, and have like 100 girls all over me.  But what good is the hottest girlfriend if your test is so f'd up you can't get it up to nail 'em?  The 300 club is just another number.  A long time ago I used to think I would be happy if I weighed 145 pounds, I blew by that a long time ago and I'm still lifting.  You're never gonna be satisfied if you keep that attitude.  If you need a supplement I would recommend Optimum Nutrition's After Max, now that'll throw on the weight.  There's no shortcut in this life man,  you have to stay on the grind.  And then of course there's the whole risk of baldness and bitch tits thing if my philosopy isn't enough to convince you.


----------



## instant (Mar 2, 2004)

a great post by RCFootball - I felt the same way as a highschool athelete and am training for college sports as we speak.

so true. so true.

Thanks RCF.


----------



## BlueCorsair (Mar 2, 2004)

I'd recommend some more education. Though I've never gone near gear, and never will, I did as much reading and research as I possibly could.

As a serious ecto with the bone structure of a teenage girl (no joke, and I'm a 22 year old male) I felt the urge to hit the juice myself, but I saw what could happen, and I don't think that even at my age it's safe. I don't think it's safe at any age really, but of course, that's what my readings have led me to conclude. An opinion is just that, and for every person that says it's not safe, some will say it is. Of course, I've always been willing to share my info with anyone who wants it. (I've collected a nice little .doc package)

P.S. Anyone who confuses the word "bread" with "bred" needs to read more before handing out wads of cash for products 

They have schools in Iowa?


----------



## Big Smoothy (Mar 3, 2004)

You kids shouldn't play so rough.....somebody's gonna start cryin'


----------



## RCfootball87 (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BlueCorsair *_
> I'd recommend some more education. Though I've never gone near gear, and never will, I did as much reading and research as I possibly could.
> 
> As a serious ecto with the bone structure of a teenage girl (no joke, and I'm a 22 year old male) I felt the urge to hit the juice myself, but I saw what could happen, and I don't think that even at my age it's safe. I don't think it's safe at any age really, but of course, that's what my readings have led me to conclude. An opinion is just that, and for every person that says it's not safe, some will say it is. Of course, I've always been willing to share my info with anyone who wants it. (I've collected a nice little .doc package)
> ...


Personally I don't have a problem with steroid use if your of age, and if I use them I would wait til I was in my 20's with more experience.  But if you know about steroids you have to admit that the potential dangers are amplified if your a teenager, and the younger you are the worse.


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 3, 2004)

You know the best thing you can do at your age to help yourself? READ. Yes, the key to big muscles is using those brain cells. The more you research, the more you know. The more you know, the better you'll be able to refine your workouts and diet. You'll then make SMARTER decisions towards supplements and products available. I've been working out for four years now, but i've only started reading this past year, and i've noticed the best gains of my life by incorporating all the knowledge i've gained.

This board is great - it's an endless sea of information, so start here! Anything you could ever want to know is here. If that's not enough visit bodybuilding.com, buy some magazines or check out some books. The more you know the better. I gurantee once you learn more you won't want to try PH's at your age. You need to quit concentrating so much on your bench press. Later on in your life when you have to go the doctor, because something seriously wrong with you due to premature PH use are you going to tell him "but I bench 300 pds!". I gurantee you he won't give a shit and neither will your family members who are worried sick about you. So do your body and everyone else a favor and hold off on the PH's till you've built a great foundation of muscle and knowledge

Good luck, CreaKid. With your attitude i'm sure you'll have potential, and you seem quite strong so don't give up on yourself naturally dude!


----------



## QuestionGuy (Mar 3, 2004)

creakid, you just answered it all, YOU ARE a dumb strong farmboy man......and you are a idiot ok ????  go ahead take that shit what the fuck do we care about you and your brothyer and your dumb mom who tells you that 1ad is good for you....go fuck yourself if you want to ok ???  you dumb fuck everyone is trying to help you out and tell you positive and good things and you come here and start talking shit like you are the one weho has been lifting for 10-20-30-40 years...............you are still a little kid man not mature enough to have a conversation, you comme here and make everyones opinion wrong except yours, so go ahead fuck yourself and dont talk to us anymore ok ? you dumb fuck.......


----------



## kratos666 (May 10, 2011)

hey if u really wanna try it do it listen to yuor self not what anyone says to u. but i will say this ive been doin the beast since it came out in the 90s if you dont follow therough with the routines and stop doing shit it will take u down hard. and the rest of these guys are trying to help but carbs and shit give me a break thats everydays shit aswell when u body build. just be smart and everything will work out. natural way is best but if u want an awesome push it will give u that. ive been doing it since i was 16 so i no wat its like that and dont let a girl get in the way of it as well. hahahahhahahaa...... fuck everyone else do wat u think u should do try it or dont it makes no dif. hey creakid13 listen to your self


----------



## kratos666 (May 10, 2011)

QuestionGuy said:


> creakid, you just answered it all, YOU ARE a dumb strong farmboy man......and you are a idiot ok ???? go ahead take that shit what the fuck do we care about you and your brothyer and your dumb mom who tells you that 1ad is good for you....go fuck yourself if you want to ok ??? you dumb fuck everyone is trying to help you out and tell you positive and good things and you come here and start talking shit like you are the one weho has been lifting for 10-20-30-40 years...............you are still a little kid man not mature enough to have a conversation, you comme here and make everyones opinion wrong except yours, so go ahead fuck yourself and dont talk to us anymore ok ? you dumb fuck.......


 
holy fuck man eat some more kraft dinner.. but if i were u id stop its making u angry thats not juice running through u thats getting so upset is it cause that would conjurdict what your saying to creakid13.


----------



## Curlingcadys (May 10, 2011)

kratos666 said:


> holy fuck man eat some more kraft dinner.. but if i were u id stop its making u angry thats not juice running through u thats getting so upset is it cause that would conjurdict what your saying to creakid13.


 
You're a moron.......this thread is 7yrs old


----------

